

Why I don't use Racket or any other Scheme - rohshall
http://lmf-ramblings.blogspot.sg/2011/07/why-not-use-scheme-more.html

======
takikawa
The title is misleading since the blog author admits to not having tried
Racket recently. IMHO, Racket fixes the author's key complaint about
documentation by having a Guide (separate from Reference) with many examples:
<http://docs.racket-lang.org/guide/index.html>

Since Racket isn't Scheme, it also comes with more data structures built-in
and there's on-going work to better support numerical computation.

~~~
rohshall
Yes, Racket is probably one of the best languages out there. And the
documentation for the core language and standard library is excellent (Racket
guide and Racket reference). But I think the author is talking about the
PlanetT.

